# Εναλλακτικό εμπόριο (Fair Trade Hellas & Σπόρος)



## Palavra (May 26, 2011)

Προσοχή: το παρόν μήνυμα αποτελεί ανερυθρίαστη διαφήμιση 

Πριν από αρκετά χρόνια και στο πλαίσιο της δουλειάς μου, διάβασα ένα βιβλίο για τις μορφές της σύγχρονης δουλείας το οποίο με επηρέασε πολύ. Υπάρχουν μορφές δουλείας και εκμετάλλευσης, πέρα από την αναγκαστική πορνεία, τις οποίες ούτε καν φανταζόμαστε. 

Μία από αυτές είναι στο χώρο της καλλιέργειας καφέ και κακάο, επομένως και της παραγωγής σοκολάτας, από μεγάλες εταιρείες (που δυστυχώς στο βιβλίο δεν κατονομάζονταν).

Από τότε, προσπαθώ να ψωνίζω ζάχαρη, καφέ και κακάο, και κυρίως εκπληκτικές σοκολάτες, που είναι προϊόντα αλληλέγγυου εμπορίου. Τελευταίως, βρίσκω και τέτοια προϊόντα στο σουπερμάρκετ.

Ωστόσο, πολλά μαζί συγκεντρωμένα, μαζί με άλλα, όπως ζυμαρικά και φφφφφφφανταστικά μπισκότα, βρίσκω στο μαγαζί της Fair Trade Hellas (Βεΐκου 2, στο Κουκάκι, πίσω από το μουσείο της Ακρόπολης) και στο Σπόρο (Σπύρου Τρικούπη 27). Από ό,τι θυμάμαι, έχω βρει προϊόντα της Altromercato και στα δύο.

Η Fair Trade έχει και σελίδα ηλεκτρονικών πωλήσεων που ωστόσο δεν έχει ακόμα ενεργοποιηθεί.


Προειδοποίηση προς τους απαισιόδοξους που θα μπουν στον πειρασμό να συμπληρώσουν λέγοντας ότι όλα αυτά είναι πατροναριστικά, ότι αν δεν αλλάξει το ευρύτερο σύστημα δουλειά δε γίνεται (οπότε εντωμεταξύ ας κάτσουμε στ' αβγά μας), ότι το θέμα δεν είναι ο καφές, είναι να πάψει η εκμετάλλευση των αναπτυσσόμενων χωρών κτλ κτλ: παρακαλώ, ανοίξτε άλλο νήμα, αλλιώς θα σας μεταφέρω. Θα ήθελα το παρόν νήμα να μείνει αφιερωμένο σε τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες που, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι μια κίνηση που μπορεί να γίνει εδώ και τώρα, και όχι σε κάποιο απώτερο μέλλον. Σας ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση :)


----------



## Dimi (May 26, 2011)

Και στο Χαλάνδρι έχουμε, επί της Αγίας Παρασκευής στο κέντρο, με πολύ ωραίο νεπαλέζικο τσάι αλλά και χειροποίητα αντικείμενα (εκτός από τα κλασικά είδη). Το κατάστημα λέγεται Baobab.


----------



## Cadmian (May 26, 2011)

Καλή η ανάρτηση, αλλά εναλλακτικό και πάνω απ' όλα οριζόντιο εμπόριο δεν είναι μόνο οι καφέδες και οι σοκολάτες. Υπάρχουν επίσης και δίκτυα ανταλλαγής εργασιών, μαθημάτων και προϊόντων που δειλά-δειλά κερδίζουν έδαφος και συντονίζονται, γιατί υπάρχουν οικογένειες ολόκληρες αλλά και μεμονωμένοι καταναλωτές (μεταξύ των οποίων και ο υποφαινόμενος) που πλέον έχουν απηυδήσει από τους «μεγάλους» και επίσημους οργανισμούς και φορείς. Αντίστοιχες κινήσεις γίνονται σε διάφορα μέρη της Ελλάδας.

Ενδεικτικά, μερικά ονόματα: Ομοτράπεζοι, Σ.ΠΑ.ΜΕ  και NOSOTROS.

Οι Κερκυραίοι μπορούν να τσεκάρουν το Εναλλακτικό Πολιτιστικό Εργαστήρι, αν και μάλλον θα το ξέρουν μέχρι τώρα.


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2011)

Σωστά. Οπότε, ας μην ξεχνάμε και το αδερφάκι του Σπόρου, τον Σκόρο.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 11, 2011)

Ούτε δραχμή, ούτε ευρώ, επιστροφή στον οβολό (άρθρο στο Ποντίκι).


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2011)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πρωτοβουλίες, αλλά επικεντρώνονται στα παραδοσιακά/ τοπικά τρόφιμα. Υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο με μη-τρόφιμα; Σαπούνια, καθαριστικά, απορρυπαντικά, οδοντόκρεμες κλπ, όλα αυτά δηλαδή που παραφουσκώνουν το λογαριασμό του σουπερμάρκετ;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2011)

http://sporos.org/lympha


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2011)

SBE said:


> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πρωτοβουλίες, αλλά επικεντρώνονται στα παραδοσιακά/ τοπικά τρόφιμα. Υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο με μη-τρόφιμα; Σαπούνια, καθαριστικά, απορρυπαντικά, οδοντόκρεμες κλπ, όλα αυτά δηλαδή που παραφουσκώνουν το λογαριασμό του σουπερμάρκετ;


 
Στο Σπόρο, που αναφέρω πιο πάνω (με πρόλαβε ο Ζαζ!) Επίσης, επειδή δεν μπορώ να βάλω σύνδεσμο από εδώ, γκούγκλισε Μήλα μου πράσινα και _οικολογικά καθαριστικά_. Λογικά, θα σου βγει μια σελίδα φ/β όπου δίνονται συνταγές για οικολογικά καθαριστικά με βάση τη σόδα και το λευκό (βιομηχανικό) ξίδι. Έχω ήδη δοκιμάσει 2 από αυτά και είναι αρκετά αποτελεσματικά.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2011)

Η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται εδώ.


----------

